# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  .*. رمل الشواطي .*. >> علي دشتي ..

## My tears

رمل الشواطي
 تقدمه لكم تسجيلات دار الوديعة 

||
||
||
||
********
******
****
**
*



مقاطع من رمل الشواطي 


رمل الشواطي بصوت الرادود علي حسين دشتي .. 
هندسة الصوت : حسام يسري ..
شعراء هذا الاصدار : مقداد الهمداني , سيد محمد رضا الهندي , عبد العزيز الهندال و علي السقاي ..

مع خالص تحياتي .. أختكم My tears ..

----------


## صاحب السلسلة

مشكووووووووووووووورة 
اختي على الاصدار 


تحياتي
skyline

----------


## My tears

لأستماع الأصدار وتحميلة ..  
||
||
||
||
********
******
****
**
*


يارمل الشواطي

يامي الحسن في المرفقات

مردينا في المرفقات

ياحسين بحبك

هالله هالله

منو فينا

صلي ياربي

تبقى يالمهدي

لا عذب الله

ليلة ليلة في المرفقات

المصدر 
مرسى عوام 

مع خالص تحياتي .. أختكم My tears ..

----------


## My tears

تسلم خيوو .. skyline .. 
ربي يعطيك العافيه .. 
عسى بس الأصدار نال بأعجابك ..

----------


## دمعه حزن

السلام عليكم

ألف شكر للأخت "my tears"

تسلم يمناك ع الوصلات الرووووعه

الله يعطيك ألف صحة وعافية يارب

ما ننحرم من عطائك المثمر

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## My tears

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله ..
الشكر لك خيه .. دمعة حزن .. على التواجد .. 
ما ننحرم منك والله ..
انتي الروعه بوجودك .. 
تسلمي والله .. 

مع خالص تحياتي .. أختك My tears ..

----------


## ^_^moon^_^

يسلمو My tears على الشريط 

تحياتي

----------


## My tears

الله يسلمك .. 
ما ننحرم منكم ..
شكراً على المرور ..

----------


## روح الايمان

مشكوره حبيبتي على الشريط كنت ابحث عنه من زمان
والله لايحرمنا منك
اختك روح الايمان

----------


## My tears

العفو أختي .. روح الايمان ..
ربي يعطيك العافيه .. 
وتسلمي على التعقيب .. 
ونحنُ ديماً في خدمة الأجاويد .. 
ما ننحرم من تواجدك ..

----------


## رحمة الله

الف الف شكررررررررررراعلي الشريط

جزاك الله الف خيررررررررررر

----------


## My tears

الشكر لك على التواجد .. 
ربي يسلمك على التعقيب .. 
اتمنى عجبك الأصدار ..

----------

